# Corel X4: Text ersetzen als Übersetzungs-Krücke



## DocSnuggle (11. März 2010)

Hi an alle erstmal,

eigentlich bin ich in Corel ganz fit, habe aber jetzt ein etwas ungewöhnliches Anliegen.
Problem: Ich habe deutsche Produktdatenblätter vorliegen, die zu übersetzen sind (als pdf, ungeschützt).
Auf pdf-Ebene direkt habe ich hierfür keine praktikable gefunden.
Selbst bei mühsamem manuellen Überschreiben von Text in adobe (Textauswahlwerkzeug) zerschiesst es mir die Tabellen, etc.
Also die Idee:
- Import in Corel
- Export als pdf
Klappt auch prima, muss aber natürlich manuell alles gemacht werden.
Der Großteil der Datenblätter besteht aber aus Begriffen in Tabellen, die in mehreren Datenblättern identisch sind ("Auflösung", "Betriebstemperatur", etc.).

Kann man nicht in irgendeiner Form eine Massenänderung von Text in Corel durchführen ?
Ansätze wären
- die Text suchen/ersetzen  --> leider geht das aber immer nur für einen Begriff und man kann keine Vorgaben speichern
- evtl. die Rechtschreib-Korrektur --> hier kann man Benutzerwortlisten speichern, wäre optimal als eine Art interner Übersetzungstabelle, die ich dann einmal füllen würde und dann auf jedes Dokument anwende, klappt aber irgendwie auch nicht - liegt vielleicht auch an mir.
- zur Not wäre da noch der Thesaurus, aber der ist dafür natürlich eigentlich auch nicht gedacht.

Hat da jemand eine Idee für mich ?

Vielen Dank

DoX


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2010)

Hi,
es gibt hier das Tool Pdf to Word http://www.pdftoword.com/Default.aspx
Vielleicht kannst du damit das Ganze beschleunigen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DocSnuggle (12. März 2010)

Jo danke, ist ein Ansatz.

Allerdings hab ich dann das Problem halt in Word auch, dass ich die Worte automatisch "ersetzen" lassen muss und Word hat hauseigen auch keine anderen "Korrektur"-Möglichkeiten als Corel.

- Allerdings ist es vielleicht leichter, da ein plugin zu finden, das das macht.

Allerdings bezweifel ich - ohne den converter bisher getestet zu haben - dass die pdf nach: pdf > word > pdf noch annähernd so aussieht wie vorher ...

Dazu gibt sich Word gewöhnlich zuviel Mühe, Fehler einzubauen. 

Trotzdem Danke

DoX


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. März 2010)

Über VBA kann man sich da bestimmt was zusammen bauen.


----------

